# 1968 Western Flyer The Wheel



## RailRider (Apr 6, 2008)

HERES MY HUFFY MADE/WESTERN FLYER THE WHEEL.







[/IMG]


----------



## ranoft (Jul 1, 2010)

i seen one as a kid an thought his crazy dad built it guess i was wrong   neat bike


----------

